# panel height code



## LBT CON (Jul 4, 2010)

Trying to find the code that covers the min. height that an exterior panel can be set above grade.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

There is none.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> There is none.


X2 but may vary by what the POCO wants to see. Here they prefer eye level for most applications.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

X3 for me, but I can't see how the POCO can have any jurisdiction over a panel height. 
Meter, sure. Panel, not so much.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just referring to meter socket/disconnect panel.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 14, 2010)

There's not a minimum on the panel. The meter is another story. We put those between 4 and 6 feet to center.


----------



## GroundedVoltage (Sep 9, 2010)

I do not think there is a minimum but heights are usualy determined on what the utility company requires. I put the meter pan at 6 feet 6 inches to top of pan . This makes it roughly 6 foot to center of meter globe.:thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

If I’m not mistaken the bottom is 36” above the flood plane


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

festerized said:


> If I’m not mistaken the bottom is 36” above the flood plane



That has to be a local code.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

GroundedVoltage said:


> I do not think there is a minimum but heights are usualy determined on what the utility company requires. I put the meter pan at 6 feet 6 inches to top of pan . This makes it roughly 6 foot to center of meter globe.:thumbsup:


I believe the question, from two months ago, was about a panel, not a meter.


----------



## frenchelectrica (Sep 26, 2003)

As far for the electric meter itself it pretty much POCO call on the way they want the meter socket to be mounted at specfic height but for any exteral loadcenter or disconnect switch useally not much on them but just use the common sense but the highest point of disconnect switch or breaker handle is at 2 meter high { unless stated otherwise with local codes }

Merci.
Marc


----------

